
Show HN: Googling Code the Fast Way (Sublime Text Plugin) - notgood
http://www.instagoogling.com/
======
TheOneTrueKyle
_You can select some code and then press F1 to Google it, plus this trick does
something else: It adds the name of the language you are working in for better
search results._

New Macbook Users...

:)

